
5 Attributes of Highly Effective Programmers - iamelgringo
http://www.philosophicalgeek.com/2008/01/20/5-attributes-of-highly-effective-programmers/
======
dgabriel
I thought there were only 3, and they were Laziness, Impatience and Hubris.
Damn. I've clearly been going about this "programming" thing the wrong way...

------
bayareaguy
\- Humility

\- Love of Learning

\- Detail-orientedness

\- Adaptability

\- Passion

